# Sketches/Lineart of your horse(s)



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! That is a generous offer, do you have any finished drawings that you can post?


----------



## lexlolipopsaur7 (Jan 10, 2010)

Thank you 
And, I'm going to try get some up soon, I don't think I have any on my computer right now, so it looks like im going to have to dig some old ones out.


----------



## pony hunter rydr (Dec 14, 2009)

I would love for you to do Elmo! (Show name St. Elmo's Fire)








You can draw him with or without his halter


----------



## lexlolipopsaur7 (Jan 10, 2010)

Here's a quick one I just did for someone if anyone wants to take a look.
http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo148/minormagazine/Speedydafish-horseforum.jpg

... At least until I figure out how to add it to the first post haha.

And I would also love to draw him pony hunter rydr! He's a lovely horse.
I'll get started on that now 
Though I probably wont have it done until tomorrow as i'm off to bed soon haha


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Oooo thanks so much!


----------



## lexlolipopsaur7 (Jan 10, 2010)

pony hunter rydr here's yours.

http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo148/minormagazine/SP_A3924.jpg

I did it without his halter as I would have ruined it with it >.< not one of my better points when it comes to drawing haha.
I had some trouble with the muzzle, i apologise for that.


And Domino13011, what great shots! I look forward to trying them  I'll make a start on them in the morning


----------



## pony hunter rydr (Dec 14, 2009)

ooohhh thank you!! It looks wonderful! Thanks )


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Here's Buttercup:


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

This is Penny Lane!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Here's Night Heat:


----------



## apc11196 (Sep 4, 2009)

My Boy, Al Capony:


----------



## lexlolipopsaur7 (Jan 10, 2010)

Ooooo  
Your horses are all so stunning. Quite jealous haha, though I look forward to doing their sketches. I'm getting on with some of them today  
So there should be some more up soon.


----------



## lexlolipopsaur7 (Jan 10, 2010)

Domino13011: What a beautiful horse. I liked doing this one as it's an angle i've never done before  Particularly pleased that the legs didn't come out too bad.
http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo148/minormagazine/SP_A3931.jpg
I hope you like it.

HorseOfCourse: Working on yours next


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Thank you so much!


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Awesome. Cant wait!


----------



## lexlolipopsaur7 (Jan 10, 2010)

Sorry for the lack of posting guys. I haven't forgotten about this. I was just pushed for time over the weekend.


----------



## mswp27 (Nov 6, 2009)

This is Sweet Pea <3


----------



## lexlolipopsaur7 (Jan 10, 2010)

HorseOfCourse 
http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo148/minormagazine/SP_A3949.jpg

More on the way hahah.

And no more requests while I get a few of these done. Once i've done all up to mswp27's then i'll accept more. 
That's just so you're not waiting for ages.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks! Its great!


----------

